# Cts 1305, Akios 666 fs - $550



## dutchbros (Jun 3, 2012)

I have for sale in excellent condition, cts1305 and Akios 666 shuttle combo. The rod is 13 feet, two piece unequal lengths, rated 6-10 oz. Prefer to sell together but open to other offers. In Charlotte. Will be heading to Obx for a couple trips, late sept and early nov. to meet if needed. I prefer not to ship the rod.
The Shuttle has been used lightly, basically new condition. Includes original box, extra parts, reel cover.
Cts only blemish is on handle from truck rod rack, pictured. Bought new from Nick Walke spring of 2019.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

That's a good deal, what guides are on the rod.. Titaniums?


----------



## dutchbros (Jun 3, 2012)

They are the Fuji guides, the standard guides he uses.


----------



## rustwil (Feb 29, 2004)

Interested but noway I can pick up. Will be in Carova 10/22 for awhile. Any place to leave rod and reel ?


----------



## dutchbros (Jun 3, 2012)

rustwil said:


> Interested but noway I can pick up. Will be in Carova 10/22 for awhile. Any place to leave rod and reel ?





rustwil said:


> Interested but noway I can pick up. Will be in Carova 10/22 for awhile. Any place to leave rod and reel ?


sent you a pm Rustwil


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

dutchbros said:


> They are the Fuji guides, the standard guides he uses.


How old is that rod? Reason I am asking is it can tell me the Split.. 70/30 were the early models and what I really like
I have a newer model and the top section is under 8' long/


----------



## dutchbros (Jun 3, 2012)

it is the 70/30.... the length of the tip is 105". I bought the rod in April 2019. I believe they shortened the unequal length 1305 models to 7'10" in 2020.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

dutchbros said:


> it is the 70/30.... the length of the tip is 105". I bought the rod in April 2019. I believe they shortened the unequal length 1305 models to 7'10" in 2020.


Im not going to get in the way of a commitment .. However if it doesnt sell to rustwill
let me know


----------



## dutchbros (Jun 3, 2012)

pending


----------



## rustwil (Feb 29, 2004)

Please see a private mail. Thanks


----------



## dutchbros (Jun 3, 2012)

Sold


----------

